# full body workout.



## tommyboy (May 25, 2009)

what are your opinions on working each main muscle group 3 times a week?

i mean baout doing a full body routine. for example

shoulder press

squats

bench

pull ups

deadlift

abs

do you think doing this 3 times aweek, with 1 or 2 sessions of bodyweight circuits inbetween is overtraining?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This is a great workout.however, 3 times a week will likley prove too much to recover from.try twice, or every 4/5 days, hit it with just a few sets really hard.its a perfect routine for systemic growth.


----------



## 01782rob (Aug 24, 2009)

too much, remember you grow at home not in the gym, rest and recover is the only way


----------



## tommyboy (May 25, 2009)

cheers essexboy.

ye i agree that 3 times a week would probly be too much. ive been doing it 3 times a week a week for the last month or so, and im feeling kind of ran down, but 2 times aweek doesnt seem enough for me,

i think its a mental factor, as i love training, and i train even if my body feels tired, i supose i should chill out a bit.

do you think, doing this 2 times a week, with heavvy sets, and then add 2 bodyweight circuits in for soem cardio and conditioning?

( bodyweight would be like a short 20 metre run, followed by ten pushups, another run, squat thrusts ... and so on)

does any one have any feedback to this.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumb :i found this effective as in ,gained strength and was pumped all week with the way the body was worked 3x a week, i personally done mon-wed- fri weekend off workout consisted of

*squats 3x10reps change front squats*

* deads3x10 one arm rows*

*flat bench 3x10 incline dumbbells*

*shoulder press3x10 military press*

*preachers 3x10 close grip chins*

*weighted dips 3x10 close grip bech press*

*donkey raises-calves3x15-20 calves on the leg press*

*abs abs *

*i just basically done the same workout only hit the muscle in a different place each workout , my partner was sceptical but he enjoyed the change too and only recently asked if we fancy goin for it again:thumbup1:*


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

the workout above is the change beside it not it all fcuked up the way i wrote it out


----------

